# How to align tracks after curves?



## PRRrailfan9708 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok so I know this is a confusing a question so let me explain.

So when making a complex track plan which is more than an oval how to I get the tracks to align again? Do you use math and take into account the length of the track to get the track to connect at the last piece you add or is it just guess and check?

I'm sorry if this question is worded poorly, ask me if you need clarification.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I am a beginner and I use the trial and error (or guess and check) method. Being lazy and a little smarter than I used to be, I use SCARM software to design layouts where the guess and check method doesn't take nearly as much time or effort as physically doing it with track.

I am confident that with more experience, you will learn some basic rules of thumb or tricks of the trade to help with this problem.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Track planning software is almost a must if using sectional track for complex track plans. If using flex track, pencil, rule, and compass can suffice.

Using someone else's plan that did all of the design work is another possibility.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you use sectional track you are limited to the curve radius
and section lengths sold by the makers. Sometimes you do
run into a situation where the tracks won't align. It can require short
pieces of curved or straights and even them you may not get 
a match. That's why many
of us use flex track. It comes in 3 foot sections that you can bend or
cut to match your track plans. It makes track alignment much easier and
you can have the curve radius you want, not just what 'they' sell.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

When you say, "get the tracks to align again", I'm assuming that you are using track sectional track pieces and building out from one location, and then your ends are misaligned by inches when you want them to meet up to form a loop. This is a common problem with sectional track on more complex layouts, and as Don suggested above, the best solution is to use flex track, or at least several pieces of it.

Failing in that, you have to add track pieces (or change the length of a previously laid piece) until you get them to mate. It's easiest if you do this in perpendicular dimensions. For example, if your ends reach each other in a side to side direction, but are separated by 3" up and down, finding a stretch of track in that same up and down direction and either adding or subtracting 3" from one of those pieces is the easiest way to fix it, but it will involve some compromises. Adjusting curve radii is also a possible solution.

This kind of tweaking is MUCH easier to do digitally than with actual track pieces, so I would recommend using layout design software. I would recommend AnyRail, which is essentially the same as SCARM, but supported by a robust commercial company. SCARM is someone's hobby project (and looks like an AnyRail copyright violation), so you can't count on support being there.


----------



## PRRrailfan9708 (Mar 6, 2019)

Alright thank you guys for the advice. I was going to use Kato Unitrack because it seems easier to work worth but I've used atlas normal track and I have no complaints with it so far so I'll try out flex track.

FYI: I use XTrackCad for planning. I don't build many layouts so it doesn't make sense for me to purchase software I'll only use a couple times.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

XTrackCAD works fine, too, if you can get over the learning curve. I'd disagree about whether it's worth purchasing a commercial product, even if you don't intend to use it many times, but that's up to you.


----------

